

Ask HN:  Asperger Syndrome common in tech but a killer for startup founders? - amichail

Don't you need to put yourself in other people's shoes to get a better idea of the sorts of things other people want?
======
dbrush
Not if you're solving a problem you yourself have encountered. And, a
cofounder can help with the difficulty in seeing the perspectives of others,
although Asperger's Syndrome has more to do with difficulty in social
interaction than being able to observe why something sucks and requires
fixing.

